# where to find an exact-i-rip fence



## brucemc (Aug 16, 2012)

I have a craftsman contractors tablesaw with an exact-i-rip fence system. The fence fell out the back of my truck on an interstate and was completely destroyed by a tractortrailer. I can't seem to find a replacement anywhere. Does anyone have any advice on where to find one?


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

Did you try searspartsdirect.com ?

I have gotten parts from them on occasion. They have the parts break downs and numbers on line.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/index.action?intcmp=xsite_Sears


----------



## brucemc (Aug 16, 2012)

*exact-i-rip fence*

that part is no longer available. Any other ideas. I didn't want to spend a lot of money on a whole new fence system. I know that you get what you pay for, but this fence system is good enough for what I'm using it for. If I could find a used exact-i-rip rip fence, I would be thrilled. None on ebay.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.carterproducts.com/product.asp?product_id=474&cat_id=75


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

brucemc said:


> that part is no longer available. Any other ideas. I didn't want to spend a lot of money on a whole new fence system. I know that you get what you pay for, but this fence system is good enough for what I'm using it for. If I could find a used exact-i-rip rip fence, I would be thrilled. None on ebay.


 

Have you tried Craigslist??


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

here is one new in the box for 80.00

http://binghamton.craigslist.org/tls/3221941163.html

what area do you live in?
here is the phone number 570-965-2906
i think it is in the scranton area


----------

